# ¿Cómo agrandar el espacio de trabajo del Proteus?



## Meta (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola:

En el Proteus al menos en 7.2 SP2 necesito trabajar más. Cuando creas un trabajo nuevo se ve un cuadrado a su alrededor para meter todo el esquema dentro de él. necesito más espacio. ¿Se puede hacer más grande?

Saludo.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 23, 2008)

System-> Set sheet sizes -> el que te quede más cómodo.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 23, 2008)

gracias.


----------



## ErickTobar (Ene 22, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por el aporte


----------



## gatozor (Nov 4, 2011)

gracias este foro esta calidad


----------



## DSP (Nov 8, 2011)

Me aprovecho del tema...

No estoy seguro del término correcto pero no se que le hize al proteus que ahora al crear el cableado (unir dos puntos con una linea para conectarlos) no se acomodan las lineas automaticamente como antes si lo hacia. Simplemente sale una linea recta desde el destino hasta el final, posteriormente tengo que acomodarla manualmente. ¿Como se puede re-activar esa caracteristica?

Gracias


----------



## gatozor (Nov 8, 2011)

la verdad no se pero si estas muy apurado reinstala


----------



## DSP (Nov 8, 2011)

Gracias.
No es urgente, de hecho llevo unos meses trabajandolo así, ya le busqué la manera, pero no le doy al clavo.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 8, 2011)

Tenes que volver a seleccionar la opcion: Toggle Wire AutoRouter.

 es lo que esta resaltado en amarillo.


----------



## DSP (Nov 9, 2011)

Gracias phavlo.

¡Tan fácil que estaba!
Pero nunca se me habia ocurrido preguntar


----------



## phavlo (Nov 9, 2011)

De nada, hay veces que por mas que este a la vista el icono y no se sabe para que es no se toca y se sigue trabajando como puede. jaja
Saludos


----------

